# Learning to thrive in drought.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Different perspective on beef...especially after the past few years.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/livestock/beef/article/learning_to_thrive_in_drought_NAA_Sara_Brown/


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

This past year for us was right the opposite and at one point had me terrified. I bought 16 sim/angus cows in March because we got an additional pasture lease but then it never stopped raining so I was starting to get concerned about getting enough hay to feed them by the years end. Luckily we finally got to cut at the end of the season and I supplied all of my customers. Then we were able to get decent 3rd cuttings late in the year. I decided instead of selling the hay I would just buy more cows and feed through the winter since prices were expected to remain good. I added 18 more Charolais/angus cross cows in Late October. My herd is now the largest it's ever been since I started with 8 brood cows, we are now 90 head strong. I'm just hoping I chose the right time to grow my herd and hopefully make some money!! Hopefully we won't get any drought in the next couple years.

Regards,
Cameron


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Same here Cameron.

I only sold 10 rolls of hay this past summer. Kept waiting for the weather to break so we could bale some hay. Two fields were never dry enough to get a spreader truck in. Yields were low when we were finally able to cut.

It looks like I will have enough hay to make it until spring grass.

Cattle prices are better than I have ever seen them.

I really like the Charolais/Angus cross.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would buy alot more cows but all the pastures around here got plowed up when the damn corn went to $8 a bushel. Then they went and paid crazy rent for land so good luck telling the owner its really worth 10% of what hes got the past few years.


----------

